# Now for a rather unpleasant topic



## Tao_of_Pi (Feb 28, 2009)

I did a bit of searching on this site but couldn't find a thread that covered this topic, Removing human waste from squats.

I'd like to know what methods some of you city squatters use to dispose of your waste. I know that it's going to be dirty business by any method, but having feces lying around isn't good for health reasons such as cholera, not to mention the smell won't be all that pleasant come summer.

Discreetly disposing of urine should be pretty straightforward, but I assume solid waste is a bit different. Obviously I'll use public bathrooms as often as I can but there's inevitably going to be situations in which it's not possible, so I'm interested in learning what your methods are?


----------



## veggieguy12 (Feb 28, 2009)

How about crapping into a plastic bag containing a bit of dirt? Then you take that outside and dump the poo into a lil' hole you've dug, cover it back up.
Or, use a paper bag (like grocery stores have) and bury the whole thing.
And mark that treasure with a stick stuck upright into the spot, so you don't go digging there again.
Requires a spade, I guess.


----------



## finn (Feb 28, 2009)

Bucket with a lid! Ideally, sawdust to sprinkle inside, so make sure it doesn't stick to the inside, making dumping easier and less smelly. Keep the edges clean though.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Feb 28, 2009)

go to the grocery store buy something cheap and as ur leaving grab a handfull of bags to take traveling with you I just go in there and throw it away immediately


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 1, 2009)

finn said:


> Bucket with a lid! Ideally, sawdust to sprinkle inside, so make sure it doesn't stick to the inside, making dumping easier and less smelly. Keep the edges clean though.


 
Yup, tried and true! Outdoors run a slit trench and run ur ashes on top.


----------



## Dmac (Mar 1, 2009)

5 gallon bucket, linet with a hefty trash bag. you can sprinkle cheep cat liter on it, that way it is easy to get rid of and you don't have to cllean or get a new bucket. plus if ya find an old toilet seat, it will set ontop nicely


----------



## spoorprint (Mar 1, 2009)

Widerstand said:


> Depending on the situation and time of year such as squatting a normal house in the winter time couldn't you just flush using greywater from the gutters outside?



Except in Minneapolis. The police will claim its urine and you're planning to throw it at them.


----------



## sweet potatoe (Mar 2, 2009)

what we used to do in houses that didn't have plumbing was yeah, just dig holes out back, if it was concretey an everythin for that then the buckets or bags work great. paper bags can sometimes like, not keep in smell or tear when they get soggy, so be careful. plastic bags, for us, could be a lil bit more messy. like if your drunk, its like a puzzle. 
i also have some instructions on how to make a solar composting outhouse if you have somewhere kind of permanent.
and if someone does end up going in a toilet that doesnt flush or anything with plumbing, an its jus chillin there. whether its puke or poo or piss, just get someone to go in with cups or buckets an get it out. it can get really really gnarly, really fast. haha


----------



## Angela (Mar 4, 2009)

The really heavy plastic bags(preferably with draw strings) work best for this, either by themselves or as liners for a bucket. You can find them pretty easily at anywhere that sells contractor supplies, including Lowes home improvement stores. Nobody wants a bag of shit busting on them in mid-disposal!


----------



## Mouse (Mar 4, 2009)

you can also get these bags from the camping supply stores that are made just for this situation. I believe they are more eco friendly than normal plastic bags and they are safer for your immediate living environment. worth checking out. last time i found them they had a funny picture of the bathroom symbol person doing the pee dance on the logo. lol


----------



## Ravie (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay while we're on this subject, my squat is realy fucking gross right now, and it's winter. i dont even want to be near it in summer. it has two rooms, the living quarters, and "the piss room." the piss room is where we keep all the garbage, nasty old mattress no one uses...ect. i'm not really worried about that room but the other room has been(accidentally) pissed on and theres garbage and smelly stuff everywhere. any magic tips for lessening the smell after i sweep it out? i cant use a hose or clean it much because i can go to it durring the day time. anything that i can sprinkle on the ground or something?


----------



## Angela (Mar 4, 2009)

The same stuff that is sold as "carpet deodorizer" will cover up the smell some, you know the powdered shit that you sprinkle on rugs and then are suppose to vacuum up. Any kind of baking soda will also absorb oders after you sweep it out. I personally recommend just plain old baking soda since I'm allergic to the perfumed carpet deodorizer varieties, they aggravate my asthma. I'm on my way south and if you need some help cleaning, let me know.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 4, 2009)

I would absolutely love help cleaning! i would realy like to look into a way to fix the place up a bit too. it realy could be a great place if it was respected, but you know how that goes.


----------



## kai (Mar 5, 2009)

you can also just shit on a piece of newspaper, roll it up and throw it out.

widerstand's suggestion is really good also, just collect buckets of water and if the plumbing is still intact shit in the toilet then pour the bucket of water into the bowl...many places all over the world have to flush their toilets this way...if they have them!


----------



## Ravie (Mar 6, 2009)

we dont have a toilet. its just two rooms. we think people used to grow weed in it because of all the lights. people dont normally piss inside but i have a friend who gets way too fucked up and pisses himself in his sleep...he's a junkie but i love him anyways. but he stayed there for a couple weeks and i'm sure he's not the only one.


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 6, 2009)

this is kinda unrelated but i dont feel it warrants starting a whole new thread about it but uh... how to say this delicately... its easy enough for guys to piss while on a train but how do girls manage it?


----------



## Angela (Mar 6, 2009)

sharks77 said:


> this is kinda unrelated but i dont feel it warrants starting a whole new thread about it but uh... how to say this delicately... its easy enough for guys to piss while on a train but how do girls manage it?



It's not that hard, but it does take a little practice. Once you've got the hang of it though it's pretty easy. Any kind of a container with a large mouth and a screw top lid works great for this(and it helps if the trains not shaking around alot). You just squat over your wide mouth jar or jug and do your thing. Like I said, it does take a little practice for some folks in order to not piss all over their britches doing this but once you figure it out it's a skill you never forget. There's sporting goods places and catalogs that even sell what are called "female urinals" for this purpose(probably not for trainhopping specifically) but I've never tried em, always just used a 1/2 gallon thermos jug with a screw top. And I don't imagine that it's really much easier for guys when riding anything other than a box car or on a porch and even then who wants a backspray of piss flying in the wind. They need some kind of jar too for most rides, like stuffed in the hole of a grainer.


----------



## DanteWhisko (Mar 10, 2009)

Ravie said:


> "the piss room."---- any magic tips for lessening the smell after i sweep it out? anything that i can sprinkle on the ground or something?



yes, we have piss bottles.
and when they break spill or get drank on accident we pour baby powder all over the place.
also, when arnie shits in a whiped cream container, it goes under the couch.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 11, 2009)

baby powder...good idea.


----------



## NickCofphee (Mar 11, 2009)

sharks77 said:


> this is kinda unrelated but i dont feel it warrants starting a whole new thread about it but uh... how to say this delicately... its easy enough for guys to piss while on a train but how do girls manage it?



While this isn't 100% reliable or something to depend on, you can use the rear or mid DPU. I'd say, oh, about 50% of trains have them. There's hand sanitizer, toilet paper, and paper towels in them, along with a toilet of course. Handy for guys as well on long trips.


----------

